# Chamber of Dreams



## HTip

*Chamber of Dreams => Finished room*

This is my dream come true, hence the name 










































_Equipment:_
*A/V receiver:* Marantz SR9600
*Stereo amplifier:* Marantz PM-15S2 Limited Edition
*UD player:* Oppo BDP-83SE TUC (modified by The Upgrade Company)
*Speakers:* ALR/Jordan Note 7 (front), Center and 5 (rear)
*Subwoofer:* Velodyne DD18
*Projector:* JVC DLA-HD950/RS-25
*Screen:* Stewart Screen Luxus Deluxe Screenwall 110" with Studiotek 130G3
*Power:* PS Audio Power Plant Premier
*Remote:* Marantz RC9001
*Head phones:* Sennheiser HD600
*Audio Rack:* Creaktiv Trend 1-5 Aktiv Plus
*Cables (speaker):* inakustik Referenz LS-1202 with LS-1002 bi-wire birdges, LS-1002 for center and surrounds
*Cables (audio):* inakustik Referenz NF-1302 60cm, inakustik Referenz HDMI, Nordost Bassline SW
*Cables (power):* Furutech G320Ag-18 1,8m, PS Audio Perfect Wave AC-3, inakustik AC-2502
*Cables (video):* inakustik Referenz HDMI
*Tweaks:* Nanotec Systems Nespa #1, Soundcare SuperSpikes, Ceraballs


----------



## robbo266317

Very nice. I am jealous! :cunning: 
What days are you not at home? :innocent:

Seriously, Very nice....
Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Mark Techer

Agreed. Very nice. 

Question: Are they diffusers or bass traps at the sides?


----------



## HTip

robbo266317 said:


> Very nice. I am jealous! :cunning:
> What days are you not at home? :innocent:
> 
> Seriously, Very nice....
> Cheers,
> Bill.


Thanks Bill! Days that I'm at work for instance :laugh:


----------



## HTip

Mark Techer said:


> Agreed. Very nice.
> 
> Question: Are they diffusers or bass traps at the sides?


Thanks Mark. It took me almost 3,5 years to complete 

They are diffusers. A man from Holland makes them half the depth of the QRDs. I also have bass traps. The white plate in the back is a RPG Modex Broadband and the whole front wall is made of absorbers, including 2 bass traps based on the Helmholz resonator


----------



## Mark Techer

HTip said:


> Thanks Mark. It took me almost 3,5 years to complete
> 
> They are diffusers. A man from Holland makes them half the depth of the QRDs. I also have bass traps. The white plate in the back is a RPG Modex Broadband and the whole front wall is made of absorbers, including 2 bass traps based on the Helmholz resonator
> 
> View attachment 34835


Very cool  Thank you for that.


----------



## MrACE

A m a i z i n g


----------



## doublejroc

Very Very nice. Well done.


----------



## wxthomson

Very well done, you should be proud!


----------



## ALMFamily

So, when I go to post pics of my completed space, is it OK if I just link to yours? :bigsmile:

Seriously though, that looks amazing - great job! :TT


----------



## tonyvdb

Ya' thats a really nice room. I bet it sounds fantastic as well


----------



## tesseract

What an incredible room, HTip! :dancebanana:


----------



## HTip

Thanks you all for the compliments. I am (I should say we are ) very proud to have achieved this. Sometimes we still can't believe we have our own cinema.

I like to play racegames and that is simply awesome on the big screen.

If you have a spare room, some skill and a lot of free time everyone can do this...


----------



## HTip

tonyvdb said:


> Ya' thats a really nice room. I bet it sounds fantastic as well


It sounds great! Most of the work we had to do was to optimize the acoustics. The sound was terrible in the bare room. Everything was concrete and my RT60-measurement showed an average echo time of 3 seconds! The target in our room was between 0.2 and 0.4 seconds.

And we achieved that pretty much with an acoustic ceiling, DIY-absorbers, an RPG bass trap and diffusers. Apart from the carpet and curtains which also contribute, but were not near enough on their own.


----------



## Spock

Absolutely Awesome!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Sick, sick, room. Love it!!!!


----------



## HTip

Thanks! If anyone would like to see how I realized this sick  room, just let me know...


----------



## KalaniP

HTip said:


> Thanks! If anyone would like to see how I realized this sick  room, just let me know...


If you mean info on the build process, by all means, post away! :bigsmile:


----------



## HTip

KalaniP said:


> If you mean info on the build process, by all means, post away! :bigsmile:


Ok! I guess I should open a thread in this forum?
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-design-construction/


----------



## KalaniP

Seems appropriate. And then link to that thread in this one, so people can follow it over...


----------



## kadijk

Beautiful beautiful theater. Looks like a labour of love and careful attention to detail. Great job!


----------



## tcarcio

Fantastic lookin HT......:T


----------



## Prof.

Great looking room..well done..:T


----------



## MikeBiker

You have done what most of us only dream of. I am very impressed with all the work done to improve the acoustical parameters of the room.


----------



## HTip

Thanks for the nice compliments. My wife and I loved the process of realizing our dream. Apart of the acoustic design (measurement and plan) we did everything ourselves. That's why it took so long  The improvements of the acoustics took the most time...



KalaniP said:


> Seems appropriate. And then link to that thread in this one, so people can follow it over...


I just opened a thread of the construction. You all can follow it here.


----------



## sparkymt

Great title for your room. (Chamber of Dreams) I love it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## HTip

Thanks! It was my wife's idea after watching Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets 

I added some new pictures of the build (I made some 1300!) in my other thread if you're interested. By the way, the project was called "Mission: (im)Possible"


----------



## mi2cv

Amazing! I really like the seating..


----------



## HTip

mi2cv said:


> Amazing! I really like the seating..


Thanks! We wanted to maximeze the feeling of a cinema. Seating comes from a cinema and has new upholstery.


----------



## Moostache

Another beautiful space.

My own meager room won't be half as nice, but these kinds of fully finished rooms give me something to shoot for in the future!


----------



## HTip

Moostache said:


> Another beautiful space.
> 
> My own meager room won't be half as nice, but these kinds of fully finished rooms give me something to shoot for in the future!


Thanks! I had the same idea lots of years ago and the rooms I saw then inspired me to realize my own. It has always been a dream until recent...

Today I had a visitor who is a amateur photographer. He made some wonderful pictures which, with his permission, I will post here.


----------



## HTip

A few weeks I promised pictures, but it's been a bit hectic here. But here they are...

*What could be behind this door?*


_MG_3603 by Sauer Fotografie, on Flickr

*Well, this *


_MG_3595_6_7_fused by Sauer Fotografie, on Flickr


_MG_3610_1_2_fused by Sauer Fotografie, on Flickr


Dedicated HT by Sauer Fotografie, on Flickr


_MG_3567 by Sauer Fotografie, on Flickr


*Some with a low tripod...*


_MG_3594 by Sauer Fotografie, on Flickr


_MG_3560_1_2_fused by Sauer Fotografie, on Flickr


*A few with picture*


_MG_3631 by Sauer Fotografie, on Flickr


_MG_3627 by Sauer Fotografie, on Flickr


*And my personal favourite* :T


Dedicated HT . .  by Sauer Fotografie, on Flickr

Some of these I will put in my first post, but which one? :dontknow:


----------



## Prof.

Very nicely done..:clap: :T
Even with a black ceiling, you're getting a lot of light reflection off the ceiling!


----------



## HTip

Prof. said:


> Very nicely done..:clap: :T
> Even with a black ceiling, you're getting a lot of light reflection off the ceiling!


Thanks Prof.!

In the picture it indeed looks that way. In reality however it's not so bad. Ik think the long shutter time is responsible for that. This is almost the same scene and that shows a different picture


----------



## Prof.

With the screen so close to the ceiling you're bound to get some reflections, regardless of the colour..
If it should trouble you at any time, you could just place some very black velvet on the ceiling above the screen..


----------



## tonyvdb

This is my favorite picture LOL Just kidding.

Seriously its so miss leading as to whats in store once you go through that door  Love it!


----------



## HTip

Prof. said:


> With the screen so close to the ceiling you're bound to get some reflections, regardless of the colour..
> If it should trouble you at any time, you could just place some very black velvet on the ceiling above the screen..


Thanks for the tip! It was a compromise due to the low ceiling, but at the moment is doesn't bother me/us at all. It's not easy but I will try to take a picture in our viewing conditions.


----------



## HTip

tonyvdb said:


> This is my favorite picture LOL Just kidding.
> 
> Seriously its so miss leading as to whats in store once you go through that door  Love it!


LOL! It gets worse when you see the rest of the basement you have to go through on your way to the HT 

We have plans for a bar in this room, but that's something for the future...










And in little more detail









BTW: statafel = bar table and gordijn = curtain


----------



## megageek

That is a sweet sweet room!! I looooooove your sub!! No nonsence, unashamed driver in full view!! Sets the mood for what your ears are about to experience!!


----------



## ratm

That is beautiful


----------



## HTip

biach said:


> That is a sweet sweet room!! I looooooove your sub!! No nonsence, unashamed driver in full view!! Sets the mood for what your ears are about to experience!!


Thanks for the compliment :T It looks like a brutal sub and it can be, but also very subtle in the background when you only notice that its playing until you mute it. Movie experience is like we have ever experienced. Not even in a certified cinema 



ratm said:


> That is beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## KalaniP

biach said:


> That is a sweet sweet room!! I looooooove your sub!! No nonsence, unashamed driver in full view!! Sets the mood for what your ears are about to experience!!


Velodyne DD18, no less. That's one sweet sub.  I love my SVS PB12-NSD, but that Velo still makes me green...


----------



## HTip

KalaniP said:


> Velodyne DD18, no less. That's one sweet sub.  I love my SVS PB12-NSD, but that Velo still makes me green...


It really is :T I had a great opportunity to get one for a reasonable price and I didn't hesitate. My previous sub was a SVS too (PC+ 25-31) and together with the Velodyne SMS-1 was very nice too. The logical step was a DD-series, but never thought I would own a 18" sub.

As long as it doesn't break down it is probably the last sub I will buy for a long time


----------



## megageek

I must be a speaker geek cause i love the look of drivers. If i had my way, all my speakers would have the grills off like yours!


----------



## HTip

biach said:


> I must be a speaker geek cause i love the look of drivers. If i had my way, all my speakers would have the grills off like yours!


And they even sound better without it :T

I made some comparison pictures which show the difference


















And many agree with you that without looks better. The fronts are covered with black velvet, which is not visible in the overview pictures. Maybe this detail shows it.


----------



## megageek

Yep, def grills off!! How do you upload good pictures here?


----------



## JBrax

That is one sweet setup you have there. I can't wait for the day that I can have a dedicated room for my home theater. As previously mentioned you wouldn't imagine all of that being behind that door. Wow!


----------



## HTip

biach said:


> Yep, def grills off!! How do you upload good pictures here?


Glad you still agree 

I use Picasaweb, but another photo sharing site will also do, and then link them here. When you quote one of my posts with pictures you can see the syntax.

Other possibilities are opening a gallery here at the Shack or uploading them as attachment.


----------



## HTip

JBrax said:


> That is one sweet setup you have there. I can't wait for the day that I can have a dedicated room for my home theater. As previously mentioned you wouldn't imagine all of that being behind that door. Wow!


Thanks! :T You got a nice setup too. All you really need is a room


----------



## JBrax

HTip said:


> Thanks! :T You got a nice setup too. All you really need is a room


I have a 2 year plan for that. As long as nothing unexpected happens that room should be a reality. I plan on incorporating everyone's rooms for mine and visualize daily.


----------



## HTip

JBrax said:


> I have a 2 year plan for that. As long as nothing unexpected happens that room should be a reality. I plan on incorporating everyone's rooms for mine and visualize daily.


When we bought this house the plan was to build a dedicated HT. It took almost 3 years before we started and another 3,5 years before it was really finished. So 2 years is a walk in the park 

I have a construction topic as well and you're welcome to take a look and ask questions...


----------



## JBrax

HTip said:


> When we bought this house the plan was to build a dedicated HT. It took almost 3 years before we started and another 3,5 years before it was really finished. So 2 years is a walk in the park
> 
> I have a construction topic as well and you're welcome to take a look and ask questions...


Thank you for that and I most certainly will be asking questions when my time comes.


----------



## engtaz

Beautiful Home Theater room. Congrats on a job well done. Wish I had your talent.


----------



## HTip

engtaz said:


> Beautiful Home Theater room. Congrats on a job well done. Wish I had your talent.


Thanks! :T

You probably don't believe this but I was a noob on acoustics and a lot of the tasks I had never done before, like putting in the ceiling. I learned a lot from just beginning and tips from our local DIY-shop. In my opinion anyone with some DIY skills can built this. All you need is a LOT of free time. Oh yeah, a wife that supports you and even helps


----------



## Rippyman

Awesome setup! Very unique!


----------



## gorb

Wow. I just read through your build thread and thought the pictures looked great there, but the finished product looks so much nicer. Are you going to do anything to the room outside of your theater? lol 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sauerfotografie/6915798507/ is my favorite picture of the bunch as well


----------



## HTip

Thanks guys! :T

Indeed the plan is to have a bar in a couple of years. That way we don't have to walk so far to get a drink or something  Maybe even a doorway outside...

It has been a lot of work and taken up most of our free time, but it was/is definately worth it :clap:


----------



## dabusabus1

Very Nice.


----------



## mitja

Nice work .
I like the design and how it all works together.:woohoo:


----------



## pharoah

that is an awesome ht room.:hsd:


----------



## HTip

Thank you all for the compliments! :TT

By the way I have done everything to prevent the house from :hsd: :R


----------



## orion

Very Very Cool. How far is it from Belgium to South Dakota? Your theater has a very good finished look. I am impressed. I like the bright colors.


----------



## HTip

orion said:


> Very Very Cool. How far is it from Belgium to South Dakota? Your theater has a very good finished look. I am impressed. I like the bright colors.


Thanks for the nice compiments :T It's not that far from South Dakota to Belgium, only 4500 miles 

From the seats forward the room is mostly black to get the best picture possible. The back however is more colorful to give the room a touch of cinema


----------



## GrailsEdge

Awesome work.


----------



## HTip

GrailsEdge said:


> Awesome work.


I missed this one somehow :dontknow:

Anyway, thanks!


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Very nice setup.


----------



## HTip

3dbinCanada said:


> Very nice setup.


Thanks! I am really enjoying the Star Wars Saga and Bond 50 at the moment... :yay:


----------



## ManCave

Awesome set-up!


----------



## HTip

ManCave said:


> Awesome set-up!


Thanks!


----------



## basscleaner

Hi! Your HT looks great, you really have to anjoy it. One question: your sub position doesn't seem optimal. Could you tell your reasons you place it at the position? My own experience is to place sub close to front wall, because sub positioning at other places makes worse localization of stereo. For example, if sub is placed close to rear wall, you will hear contabass (bass guitar) the same time from two points, when it plays midbass and highbass sounds.


----------



## HTip

basscleaner said:


> Hi! Your HT looks great, you really have to anjoy it. One question: your sub position doesn't seem optimal. Could you tell your reasons you place it at the position? My own experience is to place sub close to front wall, because sub positioning at other places makes worse localization of stereo. For example, if sub is placed close to rear wall, you will hear contabass (bass guitar) the same time from two points, when it plays midbass and highbass sounds.


Thanks! :T I most certainly enjoy the room to the max :yay:

I have tried some different positions for the sub in the room. At that time I owned a SVS cylinder and so the position near the fronts was not an option. I got the best bass response at the current position which was confirmed by the EQ/DSP solution from Velodyne (SMS-1). When I bought my Velodyne the dealer installed it with the MIC-5 kit and also confirmed the best position to be along the wall.



















In a corner a sub produces a higher SPL but needs more EQ to integrate in the sound bubble. Along a side wall its just the opposite and SPL is more than enough so we went for as little EQ as possible. Without the extensive absorption of low frequencies this probably wouldn't have been possible.


----------



## basscleaner

Thanks for interesting answer. However repeat: you could sence "doubling" of stereo localization. Especially if the effective range of front loudspeakers and cutoff of sub are not overlayed. And anycase, you need to use very effective EQ/DSP filtering for high harmonics damping. No questions, for HT it the possible (maybe even the best) decision, but try to hear, for example, simphonic music. Assume, discrepancy will take a place...


----------



## HTip

I know what you mean and before I had powerful bass absorption I experienced a lot of discrepancies in the bass response. Also because my SVS produced significant port noise. My Velodyne didn't have that problem because it was set up really good by a professional.

At the moment I have a separate stereo amplifier which controls my fronts even in surround. My sub is only low level connected so in stereo the sub (and receiver) is not active. In surround the fronts (35Hz -3dB) are configured as small with the x-over set at 70Hz. So they seemlessly cross over to the sub.

Whatever the case, I'm very satisfied with how the room sounds at the moment :T

If you would like to see how my HT was constructed you can follow the link in my signature "How it was made"


----------



## basscleaner

Good report, HTip. I prefer to use sub in stereo at range 30 - 50 Hz, because front speakers position is very sencitive to even small movements and as a rule have not sufficient SPL level at the same range. I have seen your ceiling construction with metal studs. Does it make a BUZZZ at high SPL level Low Frequencies? What is your method for damping it?


----------



## HTip

basscleaner said:


> Good report, HTip. I prefer to use sub in stereo at range 30 - 50 Hz, because front speakers position is very sencitive to even small movements and as a rule have not sufficient SPL level at the same range.


Thanks basscleaner! My sub operates between 14 and 80 Hz (-3dB). You're absolutely right that front speakers in general can't produce sufficient SPL and that's where subs come in 



> I have seen your ceiling construction with metal studs. Does it make a BUZZZ at high SPL level Low Frequencies? What is your method for damping it?


The nice thing about the construction of the room is that vibrations are rare. Sometimes the lights buzz a little, but after fastening a screw that's gone. With the 3rd measurement, the acoustic specialist thought it would be nice to play some test tones. They went as low as 10Hz (!) and all the room did was just sit there. The DD18 was pretty busy coping with that signal and the Auralex Gramma prevented the signal from travelling through the walls and floor.

The walls are covered with HDF with a sturdy frame isolated with polystyrene foam. That same foam is between the ceiling construction and the concrete ceiling. You can find pictures in my build thread in this post


----------



## basscleaner

A little remark: I never heard any room without BUZZZ. Maybe your SPL levels were too small? ))... If to be a serious, foam use is a very good method. But one more question: what is the reason to use diffusers at this places of side walls?


----------



## shananigans

Hey awesome looking theatre 


Have u got a link of where u got the Dolby digital plaque looks awesome I want one


----------



## HTip

I have been (and still are) busy with construction work in around the house, but to all members of this great forum...










:yay:


----------



## basscleaner

A Happy New Year and Merry Christmas!


----------



## wackychimp

Wow that's a HUGE sub (or maybe I need to think bigger in my setup?)

Love the room! Nicely executed. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## HTip

basscleaner said:


> A little remark: I never heard any room without BUZZZ. Maybe your SPL levels were too small? ))... If to be a serious, foam use is a very good method.


That must be it then  It's hard to believe I know, but my room doesn't produce any vibrations. I once measured the SPL level during a movie. It was 107 dB(C) slow. And there's was still headroom to go higher, but my guests thought it was load enough 



> But one more question: what is the reason to use diffusers at this places of side walls?


Sound can be handled in three ways, reflection, absorption and diffusion. The ceiling and front and back wall do all the absorbing. Not to overdamping the room I used diffusion at the first reflection points. They counter the flutter (high freq echoes) and make the sound field wider. To illustrate










Source: WikiBooks


----------



## HTip

shananigans said:


> Hey awesome looking theatre
> 
> 
> Have u got a link of where u got the Dolby digital plaque looks awesome I want one


Thanks! I bought mine second hand, but you can probably find them on eBay.


----------



## HTip

wackychimp said:


> Wow that's a HUGE sub (or maybe I need to think bigger in my setup?)
> 
> Love the room! Nicely executed.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Thanks for the compliment. The sub is indeed huge, but it's not too big for my relatively small room. A sub can almost never be too big, only too small. The 18" woofer doesn't need to extend as much so little to no distortion is present. It's very fast too and therefor very capable of playing music.

Happy new year to you and everyone too! :yay:

Be careful with fireworks tonight...


----------



## basscleaner

First of all, thanks a lot for clear answers, especially for SPL level. The only thing – THX demands: SPL level test with level 110 dBA is the standard (because the impulse sound pressure may be greater, than 107 dB).

The second. As concerns your diagram picture. Let you carry a simple experiment: take in your, say, right hand a plastic cover of CD or DVD and seat, please at the position, like to hear stereo.
Than try to use cover such a manner, to reflect direct sound from right speaker at your right ear (simply turn the cover). Sure, you will be surprised of the big difference between use the cover or not.

Now, try to use this method for cover orientation at left speaker. You will be surprised at opposite direction. Transparency, articulation, stereo localization will be worse, than without cover.

Conclusion: we have a deal with “bad” and “good” reflections.
That’s why the question about diffuser use at the installations is not so simple, as it seems to be…


----------



## basscleaner

In addition of discussed above...
What principal decisions were done to select an absorbtive character of frontal wall finishing? Did you take into consideration LEDE technology of HT construction?


----------



## HTip

I guess I missed your posts...

In a well tuned room, you need the right balance between reflection, diffusion and absorption. The experiment you mention is a good way to point out the difference between the different ways of handling sound. When playing music I can hear if the diffuser for the left front speaker is open or closed. They are very carefully placed to let them work for us. Positioning was not easy, that's for sure. We had help with that 

When listening to stereo music I always take the middle seat of the back row. I sit a little too high for the tweeters to be aligned at ear level, but it's a small price to pay.

As to your other question, a acoustic engineer performed RT60-measurements and after simulation came up with the idea of using the front wall to absorb low frequencies. The first design was 6" deep and consisted of 6 panel absorbers each tuned to a specific frequency. It worked beautifully, but we still needed more low absorption. So the idea rose what let to the second design. A 12" deep wall with 2 slat and 4 panel absorbers. This is what we have today and together with the RPG at the back wall is the maximum we can achieve. We now have most frequncies from 35Hz up covered and we are very happy with the result.

By the way if you would like to see inside pictures of the wall and the measurements you can find them in my build thread.


----------



## basscleaner

I understand good the positioning difficulties you had. As a rule, I do a choice of acoustical dimensions as a first step of room projecting (by means of B. Bolt, T.Cox and mine) with dependence of hard noice isolation layer thickness. It helps to run off the big low frequency perturbations and makes future positioning more easy for installation.
In this case the LEDE technology could be used without serious corrections. 
But anyway, your room looks great, and nothing left to sorry, that I can't hear its sound ))


----------



## cavchameleon

Absolutely impressive!!!!! I love the colors against the black background, really makes them pop out. I'm keeping your build in mind when I plan on doing mine. Thanks lot for posting!!!


----------



## HTip

basscleaner said:


> I understand good the positioning difficulties you had. As a rule, I do a choice of acoustical dimensions as a first step of room projecting (by means of B. Bolt, T.Cox and mine) with dependence of hard noice isolation layer thickness. It helps to run off the big low frequency perturbations and makes future positioning more easy for installation.
> In this case the LEDE technology could be used without serious corrections.
> But anyway, your room looks great, and nothing left to sorry, that I can't hear its sound ))


I see I've been neglecting my own tread :sad:

Thanks! You can be assured it sounds great too :T Looks like you know a lot about acoustics. In fact more than me. I haven't heard of the names or the technology you mentioned. So I have some reading to do


----------



## HTip

cavchameleon said:


> Absolutely impressive!!!!! I love the colors against the black background, really makes them pop out. I'm keeping your build in mind when I plan on doing mine. Thanks lot for posting!!!


Thanks Ray!  I saw that you found my build tread already, so if you have any questions feel free to ask. A dedicated room is a real pleasure and something we're very proud of having been able to realise. So good luck with planning your own :TT


----------



## basscleaner

Don't mention it. Your "Room of Art" tells me, that you are good experienced in acoustics too.
As concernes LEDE technology, it means "Live End - Dead End" in acoustical treatment of the room.
Live End: good reflecting materials, used on front and apart - side walls and front part of ceiling; Dead End: absolutely absorbing wall/ceiling materials for others. Words "good reflecting" and "absolutely absorbing" are understandible like a subject of investigation for some frequency ranges. Think, you could get information easy by interet.
At now time the very modern technology - simulation of first and second reflections - critically important
parameters for thembral change of sound, by means of "implanting" loudspeakers inside walls in some points. It can operate reverberation time, so it will possible to simulate sence of different sound fields.
The such of technology is used with great success for big halls (I know VIVACE in Europe).


----------



## HTip

Thanks! I'm not a noob with acoustics, that's true 

Without realizing I used the LEDE technology. That's good to know. Thanks for the explanation! :T


----------



## mpompey

Well worth the time and investment.

What was the first movie you watched in your 
completed room?


----------



## HTip

Thanks! It was definitely worth the 3.5 years to complete. :T

My first movie? Ehm... Good question. I have to look if I noted that somewhere. One thing is for sure, it was a DVD, because I didn't have HD back then...


----------



## Drew75

Beautiful setup for sure!


----------



## HTip

Drew75 said:


> Beautiful setup for sure!


Thanks!



HTip said:


> My first movie? Ehm... Good question. I have to look if I noted that somewhere. One thing is for sure, it was a DVD, because I didn't have HD back then...


It took some research, but the first movie in my (partly) finished room was "Finding Nemo" closely followed by the Lord of the Rings trilogy. That was back in August 2008, a little more than a year after the start.


----------



## Antonios

Unreal work! Congrats from me too.

Hope it sounds as nice as it looks.


----------



## DA DREAD

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HTip

Thank you both for the complements :T

It surely sounds as nice as it looks. Especially since I put all my equipment on the CA Diamonds. Too bad you can't make a sonic picture to show how it sounds. A simple video wouldn't do it justice and because the room is so dark, also very hard to produce...


----------



## Flavius

I moved recently and my first large investment was 10,000 sq ft of sod installation and landscaping. Next up is the home theater set-up in the spare bedroom/office - your set-up has given me some great ideas...thanks! Looks great!


----------



## HTip

Thanks! :T Good luck with your own built. If you have any questions on how or why we did things, feel free. In my thread "How it was made" I've documented the complete building process.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...nstruction/54859-chamber-dreams-how-made.html


----------



## 85ramchargerse

yes I must agree this is really a dream room


----------



## HTip

Thanks! It still feels unreal to have a private movie theater :TT


----------



## HTip

I have been interviewed and the Chamber of Dreams has been put on video. In a few weeks it will come online...


----------



## aim-n-shoot

hay man I have my own project on the go and as thinking if I should go with a gray colour in diffrent shades. how do you find the colours.


----------



## HTip

aim-n-shoot said:


> hay man I have my own project on the go and as thinking if I should go with a gray colour in diffrent shades. how do you find the colours.


My colour scheme is aimed at picture quality (grey/black) and atmosphere (red). Al together the combination works. I would suggest you take some bright colours in your plan. Otherwise it might become dull.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## HTip

HTip said:


> I have been interviewed and the Chamber of Dreams has been put on video. In a few weeks it will come online...


And here it is... It's all in Dutch, but maybe you can enjoy the video :T

http://tweakers.net/video/8061/gathering-of-the-tweakers-de-thuisbioscoop-van-htip.html


----------



## kevin360

Yes, the video was enjoyable. As someone who can speak German to some degree (I'm not fluent), I expected to understand what was spoken in that video better than I did. Regardless, it was neat to watch and that's a really _*great*_ setup you have there. 

I do have a question about your remote. Do you ever have a problem with yours losing the calibration of the touch screen? By that, I mean that when I 'press' a virtual button on the touchscreen, the one below it responds instead - really annoying. It happens to my RC9001 from time to time and the only way I can get it back is to let the battery completely deplete (resetting does no good). If you know a trick to resolve this, I'd love to learn it.


----------



## HTip

kevin360 said:


> Yes, the video was enjoyable. As someone who can speak German to some degree (I'm not fluent), I expected to understand what was spoken in that video better than I did. Regardless, it was neat to watch and that's a really _*great*_ setup you have there.


Thanks Kevin! :T German and Dutch have some similarities indeed. Both are difficult languages so kudos for understanding what I said :TT



> I do have a question about your remote. Do you ever have a problem with yours losing the calibration of the touch screen? By that, I mean that when I 'press' a virtual button on the touchscreen, the one below it responds instead - really annoying. It happens to my RC9001 from time to time and the only way I can get it back is to let the battery completely deplete (resetting does no good). If you know a trick to resolve this, I'd love to learn it.


I have never had problems with the calibration of the screen. Sometimes when the surface gets too greasy the response is not as good, but cleaning solves that. I have a special screen for that purpose. The only active button is the "OK" button.

I have once experienced that the remote didn't respond anymore. A simple reset (On/Off switch at bottom) was enough to bring the remote to life again.


----------



## kevin360

You give me too much credit. I didn't understand nearly as much as I expected I would.

Regarding the remote, I think I'm a bit of an idiot. I discovered the solution, but it was unavailable to me until I edited the 'home' page. I moved that wrench icon to the center of the screen. Now, I can touch the screen with the stylus (well above the icon, but where it 'responds') and then move the stylus (without lifting it) to the center of the wrench. After doing that, the virtual buttons that I tap are the ones that respond. Every now and then, I get what's nearly an inch lower when I touch the screen - really frustrating. The manual doesn't cover screen calibration, nor is there any mention about the function of that wrench icon - really odd. Oh well, all is well now and I know the purpose of that wrench - really satisfying. :yay:


----------



## HTip

Now you're being modest  If you, or anyone else, would like me to translate the things I said, feel free to ask.

Well done for solving the issue with the calibration. I chose not to be able to change any of the settings on the remote, but only through the Pronto software. I have not yet missed the ability.


----------



## DA DREAD

Please translate. .....thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## morca

HTip said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It took some research, but the first movie in my (partly) finished room was "Finding Nemo"


great movie to start youre adventure!!


----------



## skank

Lovely room! I'm still looking which will be my first movie in the dedicated


----------



## HTip

DA DREAD said:


> Please translate. .....thank you!!!!!!!


Anyone else that would like me to translate my video interview?


----------



## HTip

morca said:


> great movie to start youre adventure!!


Hey Marco, nice to see you here! Finding Nemo was indeed a great movie to start with. I did some further research into my first movie and actually it was "Fellowship of the Ring" from the "Lord of the Rings" trilogy. Another great movie :T



skank said:


> Lovely room! I'm still looking which will be my first movie in the dedicated


Nice to see you here too, Stijn! Thanks for the compliment :T You've got a great room also!


----------



## mr_natural78

Wow. absolutely mind blowing. This is the first time I've maid it to this part of the forum. Congrats. It must be amazing to have a little private theater. I'm sure it was very expensive to boot.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

That theater is stunning. Extremely classy.


----------



## HTip

mr_natural78 said:


> Wow. absolutely mind blowing. This is the first time I've maid it to this part of the forum. Congrats. It must be amazing to have a little private theater. I'm sure it was very expensive to boot.


Thanks for the compliment! The room itself was not that expensive to build. And equipment can be as expensive as you would like. It doesn't necessarily need to high end 



Bob in St. Louis said:


> That theater is stunning. Extremely classy.


Thanks Bob! :T


----------



## HTip

HTip said:


> Anyone else that would like me to translate my video interview?


I haven't had the time yet to translate, but I will get to it next weekend I hope...


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

You're very welcome!
I have not had time to check out all 12 pages, nor have I seen what video you're referring to. 
But if it has anything to do with your room, then "sign me up". I've love to see it.

Bob


----------



## HTip

Bob in St. Louis said:


> You're very welcome!
> I have not had time to check out all 12 pages, nor have I seen what video you're referring to.
> But if it has anything to do with your room, then "sign me up". I've love to see it.
> 
> Bob


I'm sorry Bob, but I missed your last post! The video is in Dutch and I promissed I would try to translate it to English, but sadly I haven't had the time yet. And the holidays this week are very busy, but I will try to get to it sometime...


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

No worries, please don't rush on my behalf.
I didn't see it the first time, but I may have overlooked it.
I mainly just wanted to stop by and tell you the room looks great.


----------



## HTip

Bob in St. Louis said:


> No worries, please don't rush on my behalf.
> I didn't see it the first time, but I may have overlooked it.
> I mainly just wanted to stop by and tell you the room looks great.


Thanks for the compliment once again Bob! :TT

And for those who missed my interview: http://tweakers.net/video/8061/gathering-of-the-tweakers-de-thuisbioscoop-van-htip.html

As promised I will translate it as soon as I find some time :T


----------



## aim-n-shoot

HTip said:


> My colour scheme is aimed at picture quality (grey/black) and atmosphere (red). Al together the combination works. I would suggest you take some bright colours in your plan. Otherwise it might become dull.
> 
> Good luck with your project!




I took you advice I went with grey and purple colour scheme. I will try to attach are work in progress the picture . I still have few thinking to do like carpet (likely to be grey) and paint the ceiling black for better contrast. And put up matching curtains.


----------



## HTip

I see I have neglected my own thread :sad: I have been real busy with work and privat matters, so forum time was cut short. Not just here, but all forums I participate.

But I have some news I would like to share. My stereo setup has improved significantly with the upgrade of my Marantz PM-15S2 Limited Edition to a PM-11S3 :yay: What a great amplifier that is. A few weeks ago We compared it to a Classe CAP-151 and we decided in favour of the Marantz.

I also have new CA plates for my equipment. All are the new edition of the Diamond 2 except for the PPP which is a experimental Diamond 3. Take it from me that it sound really great at the moment :T

I'm still planning to translate my interview so please be patient with me...


----------



## ALMFamily

HTip said:


> I see I have neglected my own thread :sad: I have been real busy with work and privat matters, so forum time was cut short. Not just here, but all forums I participate.
> 
> But I have some news I would like to share. My stereo setup has improved significantly with the upgrade of my Marantz PM-15S2 Limited Edition to a PM-11S3 :yay: What a great amplifier that is. A few weeks ago We compared it to a Classe CAP-151 and we decided in favour of the Marantz.
> 
> I also have new CA plates for my equipment. All are the new edition of the Diamond 2 except for the PPP which is a experimental Diamond 3. Take it from me that it sound really great at the moment :T
> 
> I'm still planning to translate my interview so please be patient with me...


Oi Phillip! Hope everything is OK - looking forward to reading the interview and seeing some new pictures!


----------



## HTip

ALMFamily said:


> Oi Phillip! Hope everything is OK - looking forward to reading the interview and seeing some new pictures!


Hey Joe! It's been a while  Everything's fine, just real busy. I am in the process of a new job within the hospital and setting up a new department. That takes a lot of lobbying and showing what we can do. We made business plans, a business model, a portfolio, etc. and lots of examples to show what we can deliver on all levels within the hospital and GP's.

And a big house with a big garden is nice, but also takes a lot of time to maintain 

On topic again 

Some pictures of the PM-11S3
















... in the rack
















I am glad that I chose the extended tubes. Otherwise it would not have fit.

In comparison the PM-15S2LE









By the way, only 5 more minutes with translation of the interview. Can't believe how much I have talked


----------



## ALMFamily

That is a gorgeous piece of equipment - thanks for the pics!


----------



## kevin360

It's pretty on the inside too. I have a PM-11S1 in the 2nd system - it's been perfect and ought to continue to be so for years to come. The Marantz Reference equipment is _built_. The first series is superb; I can only imagine what the latest refinements to their HDAM modules and whatever else has changed over the years has done to that integrated's performance. 

Congratulations Phillip - that's a fine amplifier. Marantz recommends more space above the unit than I see pictured, but mine has been similarly 'cramped' for quite some time and it's fine (driving 4Ω speakers).


----------



## HTip

ALMFamily said:


> That is a gorgeous piece of equipment - thanks for the pics!


Thanks Joe! It looks as nice as it sounds :yay:



kevin360 said:


> It's pretty on the inside too. I have a PM-11S1 in the 2nd system - it's been perfect and ought to continue to be so for years to come. The Marantz Reference equipment is _built_. The first series is superb; I can only imagine what the latest refinements to their HDAM modules and whatever else has changed over the years has done to that integrated's performance.
> 
> Congratulations Phillip - that's a fine amplifier. Marantz recommends more space above the unit than I see pictured, but mine has been similarly 'cramped' for quite some time and it's fine (driving 4Ω speakers).


Thanks Kevin. I should congratulate you too for owning this wonderful amplifier. It sounds and looks great and is probably the most underestimated and undervalued amplifier on the market. Some people say Marantz can't be high-end, but I've proven them wrong by letting them experience this  In a shootout it defeatec a Classe CAP-151 with ease :T

The PM-11S3 has 40 HDAM-S3 modules. I thought they had made a typo, but it's true. One other nice thing is the Power Amp Direct function so that it integrates perfectly in a surround setup. You're right about the space, but due to the CA Diamond II plate underneath I had no choice. Thankfully the PM-11S3 doesn't even get hand warm, even after some serious listening. It's just built excellent!

The PM-11S3 makes my speakers seem 3ft wide with superior dynamics, fidelity and (micro)detail. The sound is very well balanced so nothing stands out. I hadn't experienced that with any amplifier yet. Hopefully I will enjoy this beautiful amp for a very long time...


----------

